#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Sex und masturbieren mit Leistenbruch ungefährlich ? >

## Arrow

Habe heute einen leichten Leistenbruch diagnostiziert bekommen.  Ich frage mich nun ob ich damit noch Sex haben und masturbieren kann oder ob sich dadurch der Leistenbruch nur noch verschlimmert.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Die Leistenhernie wird dadurch vermutlich nicht schlimmer, sollte aber dennoch zeitnah operiert werden.

----------


## Arrow

Danke für die Antwort. Die Op findet nächsten Montag statt, ohne Netz.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Perfekt! Nur nach der Operation sollten Sie verzichten.

----------


## Arrow

Hallo Herr Dr. Baumann wie lange sollte ich denn darauf verzichten? Die Op ist nun eine Woche her mit offenen Verfahren.

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Idealerweise solange wie Ihnen körperliche Schonung verordnet wurde - bei Shouldice i.d.R. 4-6 Wochen.

----------

